# sharp bits



## psimanovicki (Nov 4, 2011)

is there a way to sharpen bits that are dull? It would shure save money.

Pimen.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pimen, you can use a diamond hone on the flat face of the carbide to freshen it. A better choice is to have the bit professionally sharpened. There are many tool sharpening services; Woodcraft stores offer bit sharpening. You drop off your bit at the store and get it back in about a week.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Pimen

Mike is right, apart from fettling with a diamond hone, making sure to do an equal number of strokes to each side, professional sharpening is the way to go. When they are spinning at tens of thousands of revolutions a minute they need to be carefully balanced, or they will vibrate dangerously and could disintegrate.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I've always been a little hesitant to have mine sharpened. Especially the bearing guided type. I'm concerned about changing the bearing/cutter size relationship. 
So far, the honing does it for me.


----------

